

Newegg and friends crush a patent troll - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/newegg-and-geico-stop-patent-troll-that-sued-dozens-over-forms-on-apps/

======
bane
This creates so much good will from me towards Newegg. It's why I pretty much
try to buy as much gear from them as possible.

I'd also add, they've added a tremendous amount of information in the PC parts
buying process, from really in-depth videos from manufacturers talking about
their products and how they differentiate different tiers to the reviews and
relatively pain free rebate and sale system.

If they ever added a "I'm building a PC" and it cross checked items for
compatibility to streamline the purchase process (so you don't buy the wrong
kind of RAM or video card or whatever) they'd absolutely dominate the custom
PC parts industry.

